# How many times have you read LOTR?



## Tar-Minyatur (Jan 3, 2003)

I was wondering how many times everyone's read The Lord of the Rings. I've read it two times now, but I thought the first time was better.


----------



## Aerin (Jan 3, 2003)

How many times? Eish, I lost track after about 7 or 8.....


----------



## Galdor (Jan 4, 2003)

I lost count after two dozen, so I have most likly read them 30 or more times.


----------



## Frodorocks (Jan 8, 2003)

I've read them 5 times, once in a weekend. Needless to say, I didn't sleep much that weekend. I just found out about lotr two years ago, I plan to read it many more times before I die.


----------



## Rúmil (Jan 8, 2003)

I've read nearly once a month since I was 14. So it must be over a hundred. Each time a find new beauty to some passages, and sometimes elect as one of my favourite a passage I'd never really noticed before. I think to have a good idea of it you have to read it severral times. The trick is, never read it when you're bored, or when you are in a rush. Try and read it alone, when you feel in good humour and relaxed, and without stopping exept for food/sleep/other vital needs. (I once spent 30 hours straight on it, living on cookies) A holiday is the best time.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 9, 2003)

i've read them 8 times, 1 a year since i was 8
that way it just never seems like i'm over-reading them, yet still enjoying them!


----------



## Enduriel (Jan 11, 2003)

I've read them about 6 times or so.


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 13, 2003)

Total tolkien adict even though I've only read the LOTR twice so far.

Read the Hobbit, just finished the Sil, and just started the Unfinished Tales, then I intend to start the Hobbit and FOTR again.

Just cant get enough of that place!


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Jan 14, 2003)

Twice, I have read the whole book. But I always go to the parts that I liked best and read them over again. Chapter "Lothlórien"I have read some 10 times.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jan 14, 2003)

i must say that its been far to many times to count. i read the whole series in 3 days, literally a book a day, and since then i have read them over and over over a prolonged period of time. so its been lots.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 14, 2003)

I've read it only three times since I saw the Fellowship on Christmas Eve last year. I am so grateful to that movie! I probably wouldn't have read the books without it. I've read the Hobbit Four times, and I'm reading It again. I'm on chapter10 again. Then I'll read it it again. Many more times before I die! At least three times a year, because "third time pays for all". I've read a few other books by Tolkien, like the Silmarillion. It is Great!!!




> "Third time pays for all"


----------



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2013)

I think I'm up to 11 readings in 38 years. Sadly, I have only read it through once since those PJ movies came out. I'm way past due to read it through again.

Lets see if I can remember back to the 1st time....

It was 1975 and summer was in full swing in Seattle. I was walking about with my neighbor one warm night, and as we shared some pipeweed all rolled up in a ZigZag, he told me about this book he just read and enjoyed very much called The Hobbit. I asked what a Hobbit was, and he told me they were short care-free folk who like eating, drinking, & smoking! Said I'd be interested in reading it since I had finished one of Asimov's Foundation books and wanted something different to read. So he loaned me the paperback and said he was starting on the Lord of the Rings Fellowship of the Ring. Read through The Hobbit and liked it, but thought it to be a bit juvenile. He said Fellowship Of The Ring was better and loaned me that paperback as he had just finished it. I read it through and indeed I enjoyed it much more than The Hobbit, so I read Two Towers as he had finished it. By this time I was eating the tale up, and I finished Two Towers while he had stalled a third of the way into Return of the King. After a couple weeks of bugging him about whether he finished it yet and he getting annoyed at me, I finally checked out an old 1957 copyright hardback of Return of the King out of the library and read on through. Loved the big fold-out map that was in the back of that hardback edition, so when I returned it I checked out Fellowship and Two Towers hardbacks and started reading the Trilogy all over again! When I checked out Return of the King the second time and finished it, I delved into the appendices and all they had to offer. Started learning the elven scripts and, lo & behold, I met a Tolkien geek babe in my senior year in high school. We would practice our Tengwar scripting and pass notes to each other, and sit by the flagpole at lunch telling tales to each other. When they started doing some renovation work on the bus-loading zone near the flag pole, we saw they had just poured fresh curbing, so we decided to cut the class after lunch and imprint 'Friends' in Tengwar. We made a couple mistakes, but it remained in that curb until 2005 when they totally re-worked the school and dug up the curbs and flagpole.

So yeah, I was a Tolkien geek since the summer of 1975. When word got out that the Silmarillion was going to be published, we geeks were overjoyed! Went to a book release line party and got my copy! Tried to read it, and couldn't get into it at all. I finally skipped the biblicy creation beginning and got into the meat of the book. Aside from a few takes of the Noldor and of Turin, it never really did that much for me. I enjoyed more Unfinished Tales when it came out, and I really enjoyed Children of Hurin when it came out a few years ago. Thought it was a proper treatment of the tale. I will always come back to read the Trilogy every now and again.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2013)

I think I first read LOTR in 1977 and used to read it at least once a year. Now its every few years. I've lost track of how many times I've read it.


----------

